# Circuito con 555 y 741



## carlosfeco (Nov 5, 2006)

Soy algo nuevo en electrónica pues apenas estoy terminando II semestre de esta ingeniería. Necesito montar un circuito que contenga un 555 (no importa como este, ya sea monoastable, astable, etc) y un amplificador operacional (ya sea un 741 u otro) he buscado muchos circuitos pero no he encontrado alguno.
Solo el uso de cosas sencillas como, capacitores, bobinas, relays, leds, en fin. COsas sencillas ya q quiero q quiero saber como funciona mi proyecto.
Gracias .


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2006)

Hola carlosfeco:

Aqui en el foro existe un Tutorial del 555. te puede dar una idea del funcionamiento y aplicaciones del mismo.
Dejo un link de Amplificadores Operacionales también.

Para tu circuito, puedes hacer un sencillo comparador de voltaje con el 741. y la salida de este puede disparar una alarma, construída por el 555, creo que es uno de los montajes más sencillos y rápidos de hacer.

Espero y te sirva la información.
Un saludo al foro.


----------



## carlosfeco (Nov 7, 2006)

Muxisimas gracias por tu colaboración, ahora mismo voy a ponerme en esas,
Gracias ^^


----------

